# VIP Photos



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm attempting to collect and sort the photos we will be using for the logo competition. VIP photos should go here. For those of you who have posted in other photo agreement areas, I may pull some of the photos for this thread. 

VIPs:

BoBBunny
angieluv
IrishBunny
BethM
LolaGirl
kirst3buns
beccashell
rjb3
YukonDaisy
Soooska
tundrakatiebean
Becknutt
Katt
Swanlake
Evey
Phinnsmommy
~Bracon~
JamesCarden
juliew19673
pinksalamander
flashy
treasured friend
sabine
NorthernAutumn
dquesnel
the turtle
RexyRex
Luvabun



Please let me know if I've left you out.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Bo B Bunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

swanlake:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Evey:

Toby:











Tigger:






Mr. Evey and Duchess:






Donnie and Leo:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Becknutt:

Here are a few of my favs...


----------



## Flashy (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there a particular type of pics you want? Like full body? etc? Or just anything at all? (I have too many pics so was looking for a way to narrow it down, lol)


----------



## Flashy (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh and also, what size do you want them?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

SOOOSKA:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Is there a particular type of pics you want? Like full body? etc? Or just anything at all? (I have too many pics so was looking for a way to narrow it down, lol)


If you look at the current logo, you can see that the bunnies were cut out and arranged together. The best shots will be whole body shots that can be cut out and manipulated. Standard looking bunny shots will probably be best. While we love looking at bunny DBFs, it might look like we put a dead rabbit up top in the logo if that's what we use LOL! 

Look for good clear shots that can be cut out.  Things that don't have the ears cut off at the top.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Oh and also, what size do you want them?


Medium sized? Although different artists will prefer different sizes. Large as you can get without spreading out the forum?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

katt:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hazel-Mom:

Photos now in VIP Gold thread!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

pinksalamander:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

RexyRex:












Can I eat these?




Bunny Statue


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

irishbunny:




























*Princess went on the harness for the first time today. She was really good on it and it didn't bother her at all.*


















[align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]













[/align][align=left]*



*[/align][align=left]*



*[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

BethM:






























Here's Amelia, hiding from some smell. I don't remember what I was cooking, but she sure didn't like it! I haven't figured out if cooking food smells are scary or just annoying to her.










Here's Nick, in his "melted" pose. 









And two photos of the both of them together, they can't be seperated. Bunny love!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Sabine:






and this is Magic:








































With her daughter Magic who is three months now





I love this last picture - I think she had enough of being photographed:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Luvabun:



There isn't a SINGLE shot that I don't love. Here is a link to her blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32057&forum_id=6

Artists, please be sensitive to the fact that she has lost our dear Pernod.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

LolaGirl:









"Nope...think I better get down now"






And one because she loves digging in the couch-lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

MikeScone:

A happy bunny at rest...





A kale snack is pure bunny heaven...





"_You lookin' at me, bud?_" - Scone doing his Edward G. Robinson imitation.





"Thanks, Dad!"






A solemn poseâ¦


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

kirst3buns:

They meet:







He seems to love her ears and does some serious grooming.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are some. They are not a great size, so if there are any you want bigger, let me know 

My Photobucket is here http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s28/My_Bunfests/ and any of my rabbits are fair game (including my fosters), but not any of the RSPCA buns, if you are not sure, then feel free to ask. There's a couple of buns not here, so I may add some more pics later, if that's ok?





































































































*sniggers* I couldn't resist, it's one of my faves


----------



## Flashy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, there's a random big Sweep, lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Some really awesome clear shots in the group you posted, thank you!


----------



## Flashy (Feb 8, 2009)

No problem/ They are literally just lifted from my photobucket. I have plenty more on my comp that could potentially work, but didn't want to put too many up, so in the unlikely event you want more or a particular bunny in full shot, let me know.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 8, 2009)

Slatey: 










Evie: 










Stuart: 





Will find a better one of Stuart!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you, Autumn! I'm trying so hard to get it all together, I appreciate you posting these gorgeous shots!


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are a few of Bashful...aka Honky


----------

